# EAGALA versus PATH?



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I am in the very beginning stages of looking into a certification for equine therapy and I was wondering if someone would be willing to highlight some of the major differences/advantages/disadvatages/philosophies between EAGALA and PATH certifications?

Is there any other certification that I should be looking into? I've already determined that AHA is out because I am not a PT or OT. 

Thank you!


----------



## svb83 (Jun 4, 2014)

What are you interested in? Equine-assisted psychotherapy? Therapeutic riding?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I just finished the PATH therapeutic riding instructor process and would be happy to answer specific question about it.

EAGALA seems to be less common than PATH in the places I've lived, so I'm not as familiar with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm PATH certified as well, and I too would be happy to answer any specific questions.  

I'm not familiar with EAGLA, so I can't really comment on their requirements and procedures.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

svb83 said:


> What are you interested in? Equine-assisted psychotherapy? Therapeutic riding?


That's the important question. EAGALA and PATH are two very different things. Equine-assisted psychotherapy is problem solving on the ground using horses with both a mental health professional and an equine specialist. That's what EAGALA is about. Therapeutic riding is just what it sounds like. Using the motions of the horse in riding to help a variety of problems, physical, mental, emotional, etc. That's what PATH is about. You need to figure out which you are interested in.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

BKLD, I would slightly amend your post by saying that PATH does now offer a certificate for equine specialists in mental health. But I believe if you are not a licensed therapist, even with that certificate you have to partner with a licensed therapist to do the unmounted activities you described.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks egrogan, I didn't know that PATH certified for that too.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

BKLD said:


> Thanks egrogan, I didn't know that PATH certified for that too.


No problem, I think it's pretty new. Details on their website.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the clarifications- I actually was finally able to connect with a center (path) near me and just had my first day of mentoring. I am also very interested in the Mental Health aspect of the therapies as well, so we'll see how this all turns out! I am excited though!


----------

